# Nav Map Update for 2014 and 2015 - Just Released



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you know the exact date this update was released? Also, why aren't these map updates free? 

They should include a lifetime Nav update fee in the MSRP or something and be done with it. $160 for a map update that'll be outdated before the spring gets here seems a little steep to me. Roads and POIs change way too much and ain't nobody got time for dat! I'll hold off on it for a bit but then again, I don't travel anywhere exciting, ha! Glad to see it's available though!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Until December 31, 2007, GM allowed you one free map update after you took delivery of your vehicle. After that date you were on your own. My Cadillac was delivered the first week of February 2008 so I was out of luck. Since then I've bought easily a $1,000 in map updates. 

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why they're no longer free. 

My sense is that There's really no point in delaying your purchase. The maps just fall out of date while you wait so that when you do buy you're buying something that has already gone stale. 

I've seen small sales once or twice a year. Usually $20 off or free shipping at Father's Day and Christmas. 

In fact I find it odd that they waited so long to issue an update. My Cruze was built 2.5 years ago and only now has an update available. I check for updates every couple of days. This would have become available no sooner than Thursday or Friday. 

With my cadillac the updates often included firmware changes to the nav system. I'm curious to see what will happen with the Cruze.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

That my friends is why I have a Garmin, with lifetime maps. It has blue tooth, connects to my phone and gives directions over the car stereo if you want it to. Oh did I mention it costs less than two oem updates and I can put it in another car.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not to take this thread in a different direction but it would be really nice if they would release one of these USB sticks to Cruze owners that would be for updating the Mylink infotainment system, which it greatly needs!

For example, more apps are needed, as well as, the ability to customize and rearrange more than just the first home page, the ability to use the steering wheel buttons to change the radio station (not favs) and toggle through and then select appropriate alert choices, the ability for the alerts (weather, text messages, etc) to timeout and not just stay up on the screen forcing you to take your hands off the steering wheel, etc. It would also be nice if those without the backup lines in their camera could get them.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Christopher_2 said:


> That my friends is why I have a Garmin, with lifetime maps. It has blue tooth, connects to my phone and gives directions over the car stereo if you want it to. Oh did I mention it costs less than two oem updates and I can put it in another car.


Definitely the Garmin or TomTom are the value way to go. 

I've used my brother's Garmin for the trip to Lordstown last year in my Impala SS. I did not like the small screen and wires dangling about. But it was way better than doing it acoustic with paper maps or triptych. 

In 2010 I bought a Magellan with a 7" screen and used that for three years or so before giving it to my brother-in-law. Excellent screen size and good interface - but having it block part of the windshield, dangling wires and then hide it under the seat when you park - just made it no comparison to the factory unit.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't like the dangling power wire either that is definitely a con. Where do you attach the GPS to the windshield when put it in the car? I put mine low on the drivers side closer to the dash and A-Pillar.




Tomko said:


> Definitely the Garmin or TomTom are the value way to go.
> 
> I've used my brother's Garmin for the trip to Lordstown last year in my Impala SS. I did not like the small screen and wires dangling about. But it was way better than doing it acoustic with paper maps or triptych.
> 
> In 2010 I bought a Magellan with a 7" screen and used that for three years or so before giving it to my brother-in-law. Excellent screen size and good interface - but having it block part of the windshield, dangling wires and then hide it under the seat when you park - just made it no comparison to the factory unit.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Tomko said:


> Since then I've bought easily a $1,000 in map updates.


When I bought my cruze in 2012 I purchased a Garmin Nuvi 50LM and bean bag mount for $140 with lifetime map updates. I get 3 updates a year for free. Funny part? GM uses the same source for their maps as garmin does. 

2011 cruze navigation was $1995, 2012 it dropped to $995 and in 2013 it dropped again to the current price of $495. As cheap as they have made it now it should just be standard on the LTZ and a $250 option on the 1LT, 2LT and ECO. If they could get more people to buy the nav unit the cost of map updates could be cut in half or more. 

Problem now is 2016 brings Apple Carplay and android auto to the cruze, That means anyone with a smart phone would never need to buy factory navigation since they can now use their phone/apps though the touchscreen radio. Because of this change I have a feeling 4-5 years down the road we will see the factory navigation option go away.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Tomko said:


> Definitely the Garmin or TomTom are the value way to go.
> 
> I've used my brother's Garmin for the trip to Lordstown last year in my Impala SS. I did not like the small screen and wires dangling about. But it was way better than doing it acoustic with paper maps or triptych.
> 
> In 2010 I bought a Magellan with a 7" screen and used that for three years or so before giving it to my brother-in-law. Excellent screen size and good interface - but having it block part of the windshield, dangling wires and then hide it under the seat when you park - just made it no comparison to the factory unit.



I ran a wire to the upper small center dash compartment so I can see no wires in my car when mounted in that position. it does block the view of those last minute deer, so I recently bought a CD slot mount and plan to hide the wire in the dash and have just 2-3 inches sticking out to hook it up. I never removed mine from either location when parked. 

Here is an image of where I had it mounted, I haven't took a photo of the CD slot mount yet. I used a Mountek Slot mount from Amazon, there is a photo of it installed in the cruze under the amazon user photos.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Christopher_2 said:


> I don't like the dangling power wire either that is definitely a con. Where do you attach the GPS to the windshield when put it in the car? I put mine low on the drivers side closer to the dash and A-Pillar.


I've always mounted mine at the centre top of the dash. Similar to a factory nav. This way it allows my passenger to also read and input while I had two hands on the wheel.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> If they could get more people to buy the nav unit the cost of map updates could be cut in half or more.
> 
> Problem now is 2016 brings Apple Carplay and android auto to the cruze, That means anyone with a smart phone would never need to buy factory navigation since they can now use their phone/apps though the touchscreen radio. Because of this change I have a feeling 4-5 years down the road we will see the factory navigation option go away.


My sense is that they're just soaking buyers with these outrageous update costs. I'm guessing the real cost is somewhere around $15 - so generating a higher demand for the updates may not necessarily lower the asking price. 

As for the future, I think that there will always be a demand for an integrated solution. But smartphones have really shaken a lot of technology trees over the past decade so I think there is some substance to your future prediction.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I received it today. P/N 23291911. But sadly it would not install as directed. 

The screen repeatedly indicated that there was no update software on the USB key. 

So after sometime on the telephone I've shipped it back to the supplier. A company named: Here. 

They will not ship a replacement until receipt of the defective unit. So it will likely be a week before I can try this again. 

FWIW the paperwork references the following which may be a software version number: 382A00041321.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Well I received it today. The screen repeatedly indicated that there was no update software on the USB key.


Wow! They had one job!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well the company that supplies the nav updates for GM, Here.com, received the defective USB back from me on Wednesday and as of today Friday, and after two telephone calls, they still haven't sent a replacement USB key. 

So, so far they're getting a zero rating from me. But it can only go up from here. Pun intended.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

They still haven't shipped me a replacement now after three telephone calls. This time I talked to a supervisor, Austin, he says that it should ship tomorrow - but I've heard that one twice before. 

Again, Here.com, continues to score zero on delivering a simple nav update.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow, Google Maps on my cell phone updates all the time for free!

I'll stick with phone based navi for the foreseeable future. Even in my Tahoe with a very nice Kenwood Excelon aftermarket navigation system I do not buy the updates. I use it for speed verification and basic or GPS only info when we drive the Tahoe, but navigating to a new location will be done on one of our phones...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> They still haven't shipped me a replacement now after three telephone calls. This time I talked to a supervisor, Austin, he says that it should ship tomorrow - but I've heard that one twice before.
> 
> Again, Here.com, continues to score zero on delivering a simple nav update.


SMH! Have you notified GM about it?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> SMH! Have you notified GM about it?


I'm giving them five working days from receipt of the returned defective item to make this right. If not by then I will escalate to GM. 

This company is operating as a contractor to GM. But are impairing GM's reputation and customer relations. As a result, GM should be made aware.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> This company is operating as a contractor to GM. But are impairing GM's reputation and customer relations. As a result, GM should be made aware.


My thoughts exactly! Keep us updated.

*On a side note:* I wonder if this update would make it so that my nav would show the POI's off highway exits more consistently?! It seems like every once in a while the exit ramp POI's will display but most times they don't. I enjoy and look forward the random times when they do though, haha! What makes them show up sometimes and not others?!

Also over the last couple of days, I've had my nav not work for me. I'd put in my travel destination and the system would still think I was sitting in my parking space at home the whole time. It didn't register that I had already left and was driving. It's like it was frozen or something. I guessing it's a Mylink hardware/software issue and not a SirusXM Satellite issue?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Still nothing from them. 

At the call centre run by Here.com, the contractor hired by GM, I've talked to D'Arcy a few times; William a few times; floor supervisor Chandler a few times; and, floor supervisor Austin is fast becoming my best friend because I talk to him more than anybody else in my life three days. 

They are are all very nice but their company sucks. Big time. Because it does not deliver on the service that GM hired them for.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Because it does not deliver on the service that GM hired them for.


Do they service any other automakers? GM should know who they are getting into bed with on these things. Hopefully GM finds out soon before it gets ugly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Do they service any other automakers? GM should know who they are getting into bed with on these things. Hopefully GM finds out soon before it gets ugly.


I know they have Ford too. Maybe others.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, just got off the telephone with Here.com again. This time it was Kathy with whom I had the pleasure of speaking. 

Sadly Austin was in training and not available. Kathy needs to get someone else on the case who is also in training - because Here.com still hasn't shipped out my replacement update. 

Kathy has committed to call me back later today - but I received the same commitment from one of her colleagues last week and never received a call. 

Everyone's very nice. But I still don't have the update that I paid for almost two weeks ago. In fact it hasn't even shipped.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

So I did receive a call back from Kathy at Here.com as she committed to do. 

Sadly she had to give me the news that my order will take more time for them to process and that it's not expected to ship until some time next week. But as I explained to her, I've heard that more than a few times over the past 10 days or so. 

What was more concerning was that she could not offer me a name, telephone number or email address of anyone who I could escalate the matter with. 

As a result I've sent a pm to Patsy in the hope that she can have some positive influence with Here.com.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> As a result, I've sent a pm to Patsy in the hope that she can have some positive influence with Here.com.


Perhaps this is an issue Andrei could look into for you/us, as well and possibly get some answers as to what the deal is?!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm surprised you are dealing with Here.com directly, as the way it normally works they are the map supplier only. They have been the map supplier for most major GPS systems for at least a decade. Here.com used to be known as Navteq before 2008 when Nokia bought them, about 6 months ago Audi, BMW and Daimler jointly bought them. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Here_(company)

Here has an app for android that is free and allows you do download and use the maps offline if you need. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.here.app.maps&hl=en


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

As I understand it Here.com provides the map database to GM who then prepares it, along with the hardware supplier (Panasonic in our case), to be readable to the hardware and include any desired firmware updates. 

Then it is returned to Here.com who also serve the function of coding the update to your specific VIN, loading it on the USB key and shipping it to the purchaser. In this way they are also the fulfillment house for GM. 

Years ago Helm was the fulfillment house for GM's nav updates - but at some point this was turned over to Here. 

I've done five nav updates on my Cadillac and all of them have been flawless. The last of those, in 2013, was even done through here.com - so something has seriously gone wrong at Here to be having an ongoing problem like this.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well it's been another day and still no word on the nav update I paid for 17 days ago. 

I called and talked to Kathy again - and even invited her over for dinner tomorrow night - but it seems like only an act of God will get this nav update to me. 

But Kathy did give me an email address to write to. So I have, and I've asked them the following:

1) what the service standard is of Here?


2) what has been the cause of the delay in shipping my order?


3) what has been done to rectify this delay from ever happening again?


4) when will Here ship my order?


In a sense of fair play I will publish whatever they write in response to me. But I caution you, please be patient and bear with us at this time.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

[subscribed]

I know, I can just subscribe using the forum tools. But that is so anti-dramatic.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Today's update:

Still nothing from Here.com stating that my order (now 18 days and counting) had been processed. I called Here.com again. D'arcy told me that she would escalate the matter. I told that had been done previously. She said it had been done incorrectly. 

Then I was told that supervisor Austin was not available. I said no problem. I've got time. It's already been 18 days I'm happy to wait in hold for an hour or two and drive up their statistics. A few minutes later Austin came on the line and said that the matter had been escalated. So I asked him what had been done every other time I called? He said that he was sorry - but that he'd never seen an order go as badly as mine has. 

So I asked to speak to his supervisor. I was told no can-do. So I asked for the supervisors name and I would find their telephone number or email myself. Sorry, I was told. No names allowed - it's a privacy thing. 

This from a company that has my name, address, email, telephone number and VIN. 

So I took it upon myself to find the names and email addresses of Here.com's president, Vice President sales, and Head media relations, and I forwarded the email I sent yesterday to Here.com customer assistance. Which by the way hasn't even been acknowledged. 

Hopefully one of these executives at Here.com will understand the need for their business to supply product to its paying customers and step in to lend a hand. 

Stay tuned for tomorrow's day 19 update...


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Epic tale.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, late last night after still no news from Here.com I contacted a buddy of mine who writes for Road & Track to see if he knew anybody that could pull a lever to resolve this situation. 

And when I woke up this morning I had an email from Paris France from the Senior Vice President, Head of Global Sales and Development acknowledging receipt of my email and referring it to the person heading direct to consumer operations. So these are both positive developments. 

Again, I want to be perfectly clear that I have not reached out to these people in malice. I have done so because the call centre policy, as explained by supervisor Austin, prevented him from even giving me a name of anyone to whom I could escalate matters. So I was given no other recourse except to work Google and my own network for help. Something that I cautioned supervisor Austin that I felt forced to do by their interpretation of call centre policy.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Glad you posted all of this because I almost jumped to do it when it was first mentioned. Now I'm really hesitant until they at least sort this out with yours.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Glad you posted all of this because I almost jumped to do it when it was first mentioned. Now I'm really hesitant until they at least sort this out with yours.


Wise decision BHD. So far Here.com is rating a complete zero on this one.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Wise decision BHD. So far Here.com is rating a complete zero on this one.


Certainly makes what the dealer charges sound like a bargain. Time = Money. Even your own free time on your own projects. And you have a lot invested in this.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Certainly makes what the dealer charges sound like a bargain. Time = Money. Even your own free time on your own projects. And you have a lot invested in this.


Well, I've always been a strong supporter of factory nav units and I've been absolutely anal about keeping their databases up-to-date, irregardless of the cost. 

But this whole experience, now on day 19, is souring my experience. 

Both my father's XTS and my DTS are due for map updates - but I'm not doing a thing until Here wakes up and figures out what's gone wrong on their end. 

So far, all I've been told is wait another day...

I certainly would not want my staff telling folks to keep waiting in a situation that has dragged on this long without any sign of resolution. I would want to be informed and I would get involved to make things happen.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Well, I've always been a strong supporter of factory nav units and I've been absolutely anal about keeping their databases up-to-date, irregardless of the cost.
> 
> But this whole experience, now on day 19, is souring my experience.
> 
> ...


Been there before, knowing one thing..having to say another. Wondering how extensive this issue is...as in are a LOT of people having the same issue or do just a few unlucky souls have the misfortune.

I may just wait until my next oil change and have the dealer do it while its there.

And yes....I have already found a few places where the existing map info was out of date this past year due to road construction and traffic realignment.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I called the folks at the Here.com call centre a few minutes ago and spoke to both Tom and Austin this time. 

Austin mentioned that some kind of software issue between Here's fulfillment house and FedEx was identified as causing a problem with my order but that a tracking number had been generated. He kindly shared that tracking number with me - although as of this time it results in a not found response from the FedEx tracking website. 

So that's the way it was for day 19. Stay tuned for tomorrow's day 20 update.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

I tried to order mine yesterday morning and got a call that afternoon saying that my order would be delayed. I'm not a believer that calling them every day (or every hour) will speed up whatever is delaying it but it's definitely not just 1 order that is delayed.

Chris


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Day 20 Update:

I received a box containing a USB key. Curiously it was not shrink wrapped as was the original. 

I followed the installation instructions. Start engine. Leave transmission in park. Insert USB key. Select update software. And.... The screen says. 









This is exactly the same error I received on February 23 with the key that was received in that day. 

So Here definetly has a problem. Either I was shipped the same USB key that they received back from me on February 24 or there is somekind of technical or production problem with this just released update. 

I have sent a detailed email documenting this to the corporate director at Here who has been trying to sort things out for me over the past few days. 

This tale is not over yet - so stay tuned for tomorrow's Day 21 instalment.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

TheDog said:


> I tried to order mine yesterday morning and got a call that afternoon saying that my order would be delayed. I'm not a believer that calling them every day (or every hour) will speed up whatever is delaying it but it's definitely not just 1 order that is delayed.
> 
> Chris


The issue is not about being a pain in their side to fulfill the initial order. Which they did for me in less than four days. 

The issue is to receive a functioning update. It took Here 15 days to get me a replacement. With only one phone call from Here to me and zero email messages. This is why I took to phoning everyday and in the end sent an email message to the president of the company. Only after that email to the president of Here did the situation become sufficiently escalated towards resolution. Less than two days after that email I received a replacement USB key. 

However, as I explain in my post above, that second USB key was also not capable of updating my nav system. 

Here is in the business of supplying nav updates for General Motors and a myriad of other manufacturers. But at this time they have failed on two attempts to do so for my Cruze. As a result Here is scoring zero and zero on those two attempts. 

I am hopeful that they will get to a resolutuon of this matter. But in the meantime I ask that you please continue to be patient and bear with us at this time.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

*Day 21 Update**:
*
Late last night I received a call from Austin, the supervisor of the Here.com call centre. He was calling as a courtesy to see if I had received the update that was specially prepared for me in Chicago (I had) and whether it worked (it had not). 

Also following that I received an email from the corporate director at Here who has been trying to help me the past few days. His purpose was to acknowledge that I had received the second USB key and that it too was not functional. He advised that he would be in touch with me ASAP once the next steps are identified. 

It should go without saying that everyone is being polite, professional and apologetic. Including myself. 

Today I received a 2016 update for another vehicle in the family that Here graciously sent as a courtesy to ensure that at least one car in the fleet had an up to date map while we get to the root cause of this problem. 

As well, and as first pointed out by @TheDog, I discovered on the Chevrolet SS forum (a car that also uses this same map update) that Here is temporarily suspending shipments of this part number 23291911. 

So that's all that I have for today, except that I know that there will be a day 22 and 23 before we can hope for a resolution possibly on Monday.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Did you happen to plug the USB key into a computer and mount the drive to see what it contains?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> Did you happen to plug the USB key into a computer and mount the drive to see what it contains?


Did not. I don't want to take any action unless directed to do so by an authority at Here. 

I do not wish to introduce any risks to the chain of evidence, if you will.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Buick Encore 2014-2015
Buick Verano 2014-2015

Chevrolet Camaro 2014-2015
Chevrolet Cruze 2014***-2015
Chevrolet Equinox 2014-2015
Chevrolet Malibu 2014-2015
Chevrolet Volt 2014-2015

GMC Terrain 2014-2015

**Note: This update will not work on 2014 Cruze Diesel vehicles




And Why should it work in your Diesal?????!!!!
*


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Did not. I don't want to take any action unless directed to do so by an authority at Here.
> 
> I do not wish to introduce any risks to the chain of evidence, if you will.


Makes sense.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> Buick Encore 2014-2015
> Buick Verano 2014-2015
> 
> Chevrolet Camaro 2014-2015
> ...


This is a new development. 

This cavaet was not there previously and was not there as recently as yesterday. I just checked now and you must now answer the question of diesel yes/no before proceeding. 

As Here had my VIN all along they were capable of knowing that mine was a diesel. 

I'm curious to know why just 2014 diesel are excluded and when they will be included.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

I wonder if your case was the reason for the disclaimer?

As happens frequently in our company, the left hand is not talking to the right hand. Me thinks the engineers are onto something and the sales team hasn't caught up yet.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Is there an update somewhere for my 2012 Ltz w/nav??


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> Is there an update somewhere for my 2012 Ltz w/nav??


Right here brother. 

GM | General Motors | GM - North America Map Update - Entry Nav - V.2016 | HERE

Listed as a new 2016 release.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

After getting a call saying my shipment was delayed, it actually arrived the next day via FedEx instead of the ground shipment I paid for. And it installed onto my 2014 Diesel Cruze without a hitch. 

Odd.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

TheDog said:


> After getting a call saying my shipment was delayed, it actually arrived the next day via FedEx instead of the ground shipment I paid for. And it installed onto my 2014 Diesel Cruze without a hitch.
> 
> Odd.


Wow! I wonder how that could be. 

I'm working towards a resolution with the supplier. Can you please PM me your VIN? It will help with sorting this out.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

This message is basically for Tomko. 



Tomko said:


> Wow! I wonder how that could be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

TheDog said:


> This message is basically for Tomko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

*Day 24 Update:

*1) The screen shots from member TheDog clearly show that his mylink is running different software than my mylink. Even though we are both 2014 CTD. Screen shots of my software below. 
































2) I went to my dealer today and he brought in his guru to update the software in my mylink. After about an hour the guru came back to tell me that he went through his chain of tech support, including a call to Germany he said, to determine that my software was already the latest available and that he could not make any changes for me. He also tried to update my map database using the USB key supplied by Here.com and could not do so, as had been my prior experience. He explained that he had also called navigation tech support and that they confirmed that there is no map update available for 2014 CTD. He could not explain how TheDog had a different mylink software than me, nor how TheDog could get map update 23291911 (visible on his screen shot) into his navigation. 

3) When I returned home from the dealer I had a voicemail message from someone named Jeanne at General Motors Executive Response, asking that I return her call. I suspect that this call is related to the issue at hand. I have returned her call, and left a voicemail message. 

4) Late last Friday (23:46) I received notice from Here.com that a replacement USB key was being shipped to me. This is the replacement for the one they received back from me on February 24 and is following their established RMA process. As of this time the tracking number for that shipment still identifies it as only a label created in Memphis. No further information is provided in terms of it being picked up by FedEx or entered into their delivery stream.

5) A member of the SS forum has also received his 23291911 map update, in addition to our own TheDog, so Here.com has resumed shipments.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Even Frodo is thinking it was easier getting the ring to Mount Doom than this...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

*Day 25 Update*:

1) I received a call from Jeanne at General Motors. She called to let me know that my navigation update issue had been elevated to the corporate level and was being looked at by the telematics people. 

Four hours later Jeanne called me back to say that a couple of options had been identified to update the maps in my navigation system. I have an appointment with my dealer Wednesday afternoon to give it a try. 

It's satisfying to see what can happen when you get the right people together in the same room. 

2) The FedEx tracking number provided by Here.com for the USB key to replace the original one that was returned to them on February 24 continues to only report that a label was printed on March 11 in Memphis. Nothing further is reported on its delivery status.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

*Day 26: Success!

*I have just returned from my dealer and this time the update was successful. The map updates I have seen so far are very worthwhile and I recommend this update. 

Many thanks are owed to the three stars who made this happen: 

* Mark from York Electronics

* Jean-Marc from Tubman Chev

* Jeanne from General Motors

Thank you for your time, patience and commitment to see this through to a full and successful resolution!


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

And what of your dealings with Here.com?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> And what of your dealings with Here.com?


Nothing from them today. The tracking number still says my (now academic) replacement USB key is in Memphis awaiting FedEx pick up. 

They remain on my naughty list for if I had not taken it upon myself to email their president I would still be stuck in update purgatory. However in fair play to them, once I did take that extraordinary action they comped me an update for another vehicle in the fleet and told me that they would refund my initial purchase price (to be confirmed once my VISA bill comes in).


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So what newly added Mylink features/functions did you see from the update performed at your dealership? You said you didn't have the weather and gas apps in your CTD, right? I'm guessing those two functions/apps are now available to you?

My Cruze is a 2015 LTZ with a March 2015 build date, so would this Mylink update via USB from Here.com do anything for me? Is the update the dealership did for you the same or different than the update that the USB from Here.com would provide?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> So what newly added Mylink features/functions did you see from the update performed at your dealership? You said you didn't have the weather and gas apps in your CTD, right? I'm guessing those two functions/apps are now available to you?
> 
> My Cruze is a 2015 LTZ with a March 2015 build date, so would this Mylink update via USB from Here.com do anything for me? Is the update the dealership did for you the same or different than the update that the USB from Here.com would provide?


My build date is July 2013. So if I'm not mistaken I'm one of the first Chevy mylink. 

I noticed better graphics and many more roads covered by XM Nav Traffic of which I am an enthusiastic user. 

The POI in my community have been expanded. Road names updated. But I've just used it to return home from the dealership today. I will have a more detailed review in a week or so. 

The update for you may be less pronounced because you're a newer version. But GM wouldn't release an update for you unless there were changes or updates to make. 

Myself, I'm a stickler for up-to-date information and I always keep my computer software current. As I think I mentioned before, I've done five updates to the nav in my cadillac. I'm also a heavy nav user, using it a solid 85-90% of all of my trips. 

What's the purpose anyways of buying a nav and not keeping it updated? Unless you bought something off the lot that was ordered for somebody else, I guess.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So since your dealership updated your Mylink, is the Nav update you are hoping to get from Here.com still necessary? Are the two different types of updates or the same?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> So since your dealership updated your Mylink, is the Nav update you are hoping to get from Here.com still necessary? Are the two different types of updates or the same?


There are three USB keys from Here all of the same update:

1) original Key received by me February 23 and received back by Here on February 24. 

2) replacement key still missing in action and no longer required. 

3) special replacemennt key received by me March 10 and successfully installed by my dealer today. 

If you buy and install the 23291911 update you'll have the same as I have now.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> There are three USB keys from Here all of the same update:
> 
> 1) original Key received by me February 23 and received back by Here on February 24.
> 
> ...


Oh ok, nice! I might go ahead and purchase this. I'm guessing this isn't something the dealerships would have in their possession yet? You'll have to keep us updated on the improvements, which like you said, may be more drastic for you since you had the first 2013 Mylink Infortainment System. I'll have to get and post the Mylink/radio version I have, so that I can compare it with the version that'll be running after the update.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Updates are ordered direct by the consumer from gmnavdisc.com


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

Man what a read! Somewhat glad ( sorta.. ) I didn't get navigation on my 2LT. It's too bad non-nav users with Mylink are exempt from any kind of upgrades. Really wanting Apple/Android play to use native/mirror apps such as Waze on the screen.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Small comfort perhaps but I'm 99% sure that the only apps that work in Car Play are Apple native apps anyway. So Waze on the car screen remains out of reach.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Nothing from them today. The tracking number still says my (now academic) replacement USB key is in Memphis awaiting FedEx pick up.
> 
> They remain on my naughty list for if I had not taken it upon myself to email their president I would still be stuck in update purgatory. However in fair play to them, once I did take that extraordinary action they comped me an update for another vehicle in the fleet and told me that they would refund my initial purchase price (to be confirmed once my VISA bill comes in).


Just a quick update to the post above. 

Early this morning I received a credit note from Here.com refunding my original purchase price. They had previously refunded the three day shipping I also paid for. 

As well, the tracking still says that my now superfluous replacement USB key remains in Memphis awaiting FedEx pick up.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> As well, the tracking still says that my now superfluous replacement USB key remains in Memphis awaiting FedEx pick up.


That's just hilarious.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> That's just hilarious.


Well along this journey I discovered that while Here.com is the contractor to General Motors, Here.com has in turn subcontracted to a company called ModusLink who are the fulfillment house in Memphis. Plus FedEx is the shipper. So quite a few different corporate entities have been involved. 

When everything works as it should the results are fast, efficient and splendid. 

But in those 2% of cases that don't follow the correct path the system has no capacity to bring them back on track without extraordinary measures. 

I've observed this before in other lean six-sigma processes (which I'm normally a fan of).


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So are they still attempting to send you the USB that you no longer need?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey, Tomko! How's the Nav update treating you so far?! I have to take my car in tomorrow for the Mylink update and was thinking that I might go ahead and get them to do this Nav update as well. 

This is pretty cool to observe when looking at the GM | Home | HERE website...Map Change Dashboard | HERE


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well a couple of observations:

1) The lady's voice has changed. It was the Siri lady before. Now it's a different lady. I liked the Siri lady better (more friendly voice) but it is a preference and not a deal breaker. I'm guessing that the Siri lady costs too much. 

2) For my community the old voice would call out rural route numbers rather than street names. I didn't like this because no one in these parts refers to the rural route numbers. We use the street names. The new voice doesn't call out rural route numbers - but it also doesn't call out the street names. Just some kind of garbled gibberish for what are rural routes in my community. Plus the new voice does a downright terrible job of any French language street names. The old voice did a beautiful job on the French. 

3) Many more streets have been added to xm nav traffic. This I very much appreciate. +

4) A30 bypassing Montreal now appears. This too I very much appreciate. +

5) More streets have been added to my neighbourhood. +

6) A traffic circle added to my neighbourhood two years ago doesn't appear. -

7) A new exit on 417 that opened more than a year ago does not appear. -

8) Street names that were changed in my community have been updated. +

9) Graphics have been improved. +

Conclusion:

Updates are updates. You buy it to have the latest and greatest. But sometimes other things creap in. for example, iOS 6 was my favorite for stability. But it features none of the benefits of iOS 9. 

It also makes sense to update ASAP. Delaying an update brings you no immediate benefit and simply gives you even more out of date information when you finally do update. 

The soonest we'll see the next update will be February 2017. But it could just as likely be 2018 or 2019 based on how long it took GM to get this update out. Do you really want to wait that Long?


post script:

As of this morning the FedEx tracking information provided to me by Here.com states that my replacement USB key continues to sit in Memphis since March 11. My problem has been resolved to my satisfaction - but it is clear to me that Here.com continues to have unaddressed problems on its back burner.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Well a couple of observations:
> 
> 1) The lady's voice has changed. It was the Siri lady before. Now it's a different lady. I liked the Siri lady better (more friendly voice) but it is a preference and not a deal breaker. I'm guessing that the Siri lady costs too much.
> 
> ...



I was surprised last week when I tried to find the Kohls in my neighboring town/city by way of POI search, both by name and distance, and it was nowhere to be found! This Kohls store which is part of the "town center" which also includes stores like Target, BB&B, Petsmart, etc., have been there since like 2007-2009. I'm shocked and embarrassed that it wasn't in the NAV system. I can maybe understand if I had a 2011 Cruze, but not when I have a 2015 Cruze that was assembled last March, there's no excuse! I take it you live in or close to Canada? I'm hoping and guessing, I won't have some of the issues your update is causing you to experience, since I live in a rural Virginia town.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I was surprised last week when I tried to find the Kohls in my neighboring town/city by way of POI search, both by name and distance, and it was nowhere to be found! This Kohls store which is part of the "town center" which also includes stores like Target, BB&B, Petsmart, etc., have been there since like 2007-2009. I'm shocked and embarrassed that it wasn't in the NAV system. I can maybe understand if I had a 2011 Cruze, but not when I have a 2015 Cruze that was assembled last March, there's no excuse! I take it you live in or close to Canada? I'm hoping and guessing, I won't have some of the issues your update is causing you to experience, since I live in a rural Virginia town.


The points of interest get updated with every new release but they're not always as comprehensive as say the yellow pages are. 

One thing I have found that when searching points of interest it works best if you indicate the town from where you're searching. Although the system doesn't require this, I've found that it works better if you take this extra step. 

The other thing is that onstar is outstanding for finding and sending you points of interest through destination download. But that is a service that is paid for.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Addendum:

10) A bridge over the Rideau River that was opened almost two years ago does not appear on this update. -


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Addendum:
> 
> 10) A bridge over the Rideau River that was opened almost two years ago does not appear on this update. -



Sounds like this update might not be much of a update for the specific area in which you live?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Sounds like this update might not be much of a update for the specific area in which you live?


Whether it is, or isn't, is really immaterial. It's the only update available. Even if it is only incremental it is the best thing that I can give my wife when she's driving about. And my goal is to always equip myself (and her) as best as I can. 

If there was going to be another update in another two or three months then I would wait. But we know that there won't be. It took GM 2.5 years to get this update out. It will be at least a year before the next comes available - or as much as three years. Heck, I'm not going to wait that long, settling for what I have, while knowing that there's an update already out there that I took a pass on. I'm just not comfortable with that. 

What's the sense of paying for a factory nav - yet not keeping it up to date? To me it's like buying one of those fancy expensive pens and not replacing the ink. Just stopping to use it when the ink runs out. Another analogy would be buying Allen Edmonds shoes and stop wearing them when the heels wore out - rather than sending them back for new heals. It's not how I think. But I guess I'm just that kind of guy.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Whether it is, or isn't, is really immaterial. It's the only update available. Even if it is only incremental it is the best thing that I can give my wife when she's driving about. And my goal is to always equip myself (and her) as best as I can.
> 
> If there was going to be another update in another two or three months then I would wait. But we know that there won't be. It took GM 2.5 years to get this update out. It will be at least a year before the next comes available - or as much as three years. Heck, I'm not going to wait that long, settling for what I have, while knowing that there's an update already out there that I took a pass on. I'm just not comfortable with that.
> 
> What's the sense of paying for a factory nav - yet not keeping it up to date? To me it's like buying one of those fancy expensive pens and not replacing the ink. Just stopping to use it when the ink runs out. Another analogy would be buying Allen Edmonds shoes and stop wearing them when the heels wore out - rather than sending them back for new heals. It's not how I think. But I guess I'm just that kind of guy.


I certainly understand where you're coming from and I completely agree. I actually tried to get this update today but my dealership didn't have it in yet(not surprised). They ordered it, so I guess I'll go back in when it arrives.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Addendum:
> 
> 10) A bridge over the Rideau River that was opened almost two years ago does not appear on this update. -



Either before or after this nav update, have you noticed that when putting in a certain store that's located in a shopping center, the nav voice informs you that your destination cannot be reached directly? After I got the latest Mylink update, which supposedly included some navigation updates, I was testing to see if it now had the Kohl's department store that I was telling you wasn't present in my nav, despite this store being there since like 2008. So in my POI search for Kohl's, it found one that's about 40 miles north of me. I'm familiar with where it's at b/c I went to college in that city/town. Anyway, the nav system proceeds to download the route and at the end informs me that this destination can't be reached directly. I thought this was really strange and I'm curious if it always said that or if it could be a result of the supposed nav updates that were included in the latest Mylink update. Any ideas or similar findings in regards to entering or exiting stores located in shopping centers? Thanks!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, I've noticed that several times since having the update. The statement about not being able to reach directly. I've noticed it when I'm going somewhere that has a large parking lot that the nav hasn't mapped. I've just ignored it to be honest with you and it gets me there within visual distance so it's not been a problem to find my way through the parking lot. 

One thing about the new update is that many shopping centres now have their parking lots mapped out. This wasn't the case with my previous software and may be why it now makes that arouncement. 

As for your Kohls, try searching for it as a point of interest under the city name as opposed to just your state - or the _nearby _options. 

Let me know how it shakes out.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Yes, I've noticed that several times since having the update. The statement about not being able to reach directly. I've noticed it when I'm going somewhere that has a large parking lot that the nav hasn't mapped. I've just ignored it to be honest with you and it gets me there within visual distance so it's not been a problem to find my way through the parking lot.
> 
> One thing about the new update is that many shopping centres now have their parking lots mapped out. This wasn't the case with my previous software and may be why it now makes that announcement.
> 
> ...


Oh ok. Well it's good to know that I haven't lost my mind, haha! So are you saying that you think it makes this announcement now because the specific shopping centres' parking lots have or have not been mapped in the update? It'll be interesting to see exactly where the nav would direct me once I reach the centre's parking lot. I guess it would get me to one of the many possible entrances of said shopping centre and then leave it up to me to navigate the parking lot and visually find the specific department store I want. It's just a bit concerning when it states that I can't reach it a specific POI directly because it could leave you driving around in circles at some of these huge outlet malls' and shopping centres' parking lots. Sometime getting you close is still not good enough, lol! 

When looking at the facebook page (All Things Nav:GPS Navigation System | HERE | Navigation.com) of the company that's behind the updates I see someone who purchased and installed the new 2014-2015 Chevy Impala nav update. He stated that it works fine, except now when he is LEAVING a shopping center parking lot, it tells him that he is ENTERING an area with restricted access. A company representative responded that, 'the parking lots are stored as “private” and are being identified in the same way a “private road” would be and therefore you are seeing the restricted message. Unfortunately there is no easy fix to correct this for your existing map update. We will work with the system vendor, BOSCH, to address this in future updates.' Have you witnessed this as well?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Oh ok. Well it's good to know that I haven't lost my mind, haha! So are you saying that you think it makes this announcement now because the specific shopping centres' parking lots have or have not been mapped in the update? It'll be interesting to see exactly where the nav would direct me once I reach the centre's parking lot. I guess it would get me to one of the many possible entrances of said shopping centre and then leave it up to me to navigate the parking lot and visually find the specific department store I want. It's just a bit concerning when it states that I can't reach it a specific POI directly because it could leave you driving around in circles at some of these huge outlet malls' and shopping centres' parking lots. Sometime getting you close is still not good enough, lol!
> 
> When looking at the facebook page (All Things Nav:GPS Navigation System | HERE | Navigation.com) of the company that's behind the updates I see someone who purchased and installed the new 2014-2015 Chevy Impala nav update. He stated that it works fine, except now when he is LEAVING a shopping center parking lot, it tells him that he is ENTERING an area with restricted access. A company representative responded that, 'the parking lots are stored as “private” and are being identified in the same way a “private road” would be and therefore you are seeing the restricted message. Unfortunately there is no easy fix to correct this for your existing map update. We will work with the system vendor, BOSCH, to address this in future updates.' Have you witnessed this as well?


Yeah, come to think of it I do get that restricted access message too. But it never raised a concern with me beyond the first time. Made me think that I was at work or something. 

As far as I know BOSCH is not involved with our updates. Although the wizard that was brought in to work on my nav did tell me that he had spoken to people in Germany in an effort to resolve my problem. Certainly I do know that our hardware is made by Panasonic. Whereas the hardware in my father's XTS (CUE) is BOSCH and even his update carried that wordmark. Since both Impala and XTS share the same platform this makes sense. 

From what I've seen with the five nav updates I've done to my DTS, there are somethings that creap in with one update and then leave with another. These updates are an evergreening work in progress and I think that we have to take them in that way. Given the multiple different navigation platforms from just GM alone I'd be surprised if they even have one person assigned full time to each platform's update. From the time the map database comes available they probably have a week or two to turn around an update that can enter testing, and then take it from there. 

The other thing is that if people don't buy the update then they won't produce another. So for example, the most recent map update for my brothers 2007 CTS is 2009. And it took them three years to issue the latest update for my DTS.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've had a little more experience with the update and have noticed something new:

Twice now, after turning a corner, the nav has told me what lane to switch to to prepare for the next turn. It's subtle but it is imensly helpful when executing a series of complex turns. 

For this now new feature alone this update is worth the money to me.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I just noticed as well that there's a new pathway to update 2014 CTD as this screen now appears on the GM nav disc webpage:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm just off a three day road trip with this new map update and can report that I781 now appears as does an avatar for roadside bathrooms. This roadside bathroom addition only appears at 500 yards / 400 metres or less setting - but is a small detail that is greatly appreciated when on the road.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Currently seeing this on their website in regards to the nav update...

[h=2]PRODUCT INFORMATION[/h]*This map update is currently unavailable to ship. You may place an order but shipping will be delayed and your credit card will not be processed until the order ships. Please check back for updated information as it becomes available.*


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

It now appears that the Cruze Nav update is available for purchase and able to be shipped again. Upon my inquiring, the _Here_ representative informed me that the inability to purchase this nav update for awhile there, was just because of low stock numbers and not because of any changes/tweaks that they did to the USB stick based Nav update. 

In addition, he also informed me, after inquiring, that these nav updates are generally released every 12-18 months and that if you see errors in your map and/or map update, you can go to inform them of what needs to be changed and corrected...https://mapcreator.here.com/mapcreator/31.786427582245,44.322329,3,0,0


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> It now appears that the Cruze Nav update is available for purchase and able to be shipped again. Upon my inquiring, the _Here_ representative informed me that the inability to purchase this nav update for awhile there, was just because of low stock numbers and not because of any changes/tweaks that they did to the USB stick based Nav update.
> 
> In addition, he also informed me, after inquiring, that these nav updates are generally released every 12-18 months and that if you see errors in your map and/or map update, you can go to inform them of what needs to be changed and corrected...https://mapcreator.here.com/mapcreator/31.786427582245,44.322329,3,0,0


Ha! That link brings me to correct mapping for a place called Najaf Iraq!

Here.com seems to be having somekind of mapping problem!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Ha! That link brings me to correct mapping for a place called Najaf Iraq!
> 
> Here.com seems to be having somekind of mapping problem!



I think it's just a default location. You have to find your location on the world map with the location pointer and then you can get more specific of your location by address/location search.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

So I went to the here.com webpage today and discovered that they are reporting that a new update will be released on June 6, 2016. 

http://gmnavdisc.navigation.com/sku/23291911/en_US/GMNA/USD

I've never seen this previously in eight years of buying factory nav updates. They always required a minimum 12 month period between updates. 

So I called them and spoke to Nick. Nick couldn't explain why the webpage shows this but did commit to get back to me. 

Here's a screen shot:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> So I went to the here.com webpage today and discovered that they are reporting that a new update will be released on June 6, 2016.
> 
> GM | Chevrolet | Malibu | 2014 | GM - Connected Nav Radio System Map Update V.2016 | HERE
> 
> ...


Nice! I've been doing a lot of map corrections on their website for my area that they (here.com) have either wrong or missing. I kinda chewed them out about it because I as a consumer really shouldn't have to do it to the lengths I did. I have purposely waited to get the map update you currently have because for one it should be free and for two, I knew for the area around where I live, work, and shop, it would still be wrong. I'm glad to see they have released another update so soon but I'm worried it still wouldn't have the corrections I submitted to them. I might just wait until the next next one, lol! Maybe they'll release another one around winter time? It'll be interesting to learn what this upcoming map update includes. Who gets paid to keep up with this stuff and make sure they have the most accurate map related information going into these cars? They can give me a job and I'll be more than willing to drive a 40 mile radius around where I live and tell them what's wrong or missing from their maps. I pretty much did it anyway, lol!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

@Starks8 - how do you report a change to them?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

https://mapcreator.here.com/mapcreator/31.786427582245,44.322329,3,0,0


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> https://mapcreator.here.com/mapcreator/31.786427582245,44.322329,3,0,0


Thanks for that Starks. I just reported one of my favorite restaurants that moved about six years ago; a Shell station that was perpetually mispositioned on the map; one pet shop that wasn't listed; and, three 24 hour emergency veterinary hospitals that were not listed.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tip of the hat to @Starks8 I just sent another 20 or 30 changes in. Hopefully they do something about them.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I just noticed that here.com is reporting the 23291911 update is no longer available and is not taking back orders. But they're still indicating a new release next week. 

New screenshot below:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Thanks for that Starks. I just reported one of my favorite restaurants that moved about six years ago; a Shell station that was perpetually mispositioned on the map; one pet shop that wasn't listed; and, three 24 hour emergency veterinary hospitals that were not listed.



Hahaha! Nice! Yeah, I generally do a handful of corrections everyday. Just now finished doing a few! At this point I really should be getting paid for this, lol! Someone's getting a paycheck off it and in the end the maps they put in cars because of our corrections are more accurate and therefore customers are willing to spend the money for the map updates. Thanks for joining in on this! They can use all the help they can get, lol! I don't always, but using this link allows you to inform them of the make, model and year of your car. After you fill it out, it will then take you to the here.com map correction page. I'm guessing any changes you make after doing all this will be directly reported to GM or at least ensure proper implementation of the map changes GM does. 

GM | Map Reporter | HERE


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

**Note: This update will not work on 2014 Cruze Diesel vehicles with software versions of 22950150 or 23291911. For instructions on locating your software version, please return to the home page, select Chevrolet, Cruze, 2014 then select “Cruze Diesel.”

whats sooo massivly diffrent in a 14 and 15 diesel?
*


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

No one knows for sure. But it would seem that early build diesels have a different firmware in their mylink. Not sure where the cut off occurs - but it was resolved before the end of the model year.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I just noticed that here.com is reporting the 23291911 update is no longer available and is not taking back orders. But they're still indicating a new release next week.
> 
> New screenshot below:
> 
> View attachment 195593


Just to confirm, a new 2017 update was released today. Part number 84019252. I have started a new thread for it:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/169081-2014-15-16-new-nav-update.html


----------

